# Structure scan transducer on Lake Erie Boat



## bigsplash (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone using structure scan on Lake Erie? I run a twin screw boat and was wondering if anybody is using them and how you mounted the LSS-2 transducer to the boat? And any pros or cons of their performance? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I run them on erie with my Simrad paired with a Navionics chart. I have the lss-2 screwed to the bottom of my hull. When you do it that way make sure to do the left right flip in you unit.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

I just installed one on the back of my boat. Followed recommended location - starboard side, below std transducer. seems to be working well, but I'm still a rookie in using my HDS-9 with it. I am not getting any interference or "noise" on the screen with it at that location. I decided to try off the back first before mounting to the bottom, but with a twinscrew - you might not have the clearance required so bottom mount might be better - you can reverse the orientation and change settings on the HDS units so that it reads and displays properly.


----------

